# Pink Super Moon



## smoke665 (Apr 27, 2021)

Anyone else get shots of the moon last night??? I went out to snap a few handheld to see how they looked. Between my eyes and shaking hands, it's not the best. By the time I went back in to get the tripod and set up, the clouds had moved in.


----------



## zombiesniper (Apr 27, 2021)

This is a pretty good image for low light hand held. Wish I could have seen it. We were overcast here.


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 27, 2021)

zombiesniper said:


> This is a pretty good image for low light hand held. Wish I could have seen it. We were overcast here.[/Drive!



Thanks so much, I really wish the clouds would have held off for another hour here


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 27, 2021)

Same thing happened to me except I didn't shoot one at all


----------

